# Homebrew Wax Project Carnubis Overdrive



## CrookyMonster

hey good people hope you are all well for the past 8 months i have been reading and researching different waxes what each of them can acheive also solvents,
and oils. All ingrediants are on order as i speak and theres a hell of alot of stuff
my Airbrushing studio has been turned into a temp lab. so please bear with me and i hope you will enjoy this thread i am doing. there will be 5 types of waxes i will be trying and some oils :- Almond, Apple seed, Argon, Avacardo oil
and also really speciallity ingrediants so please enjoy.

P.S the name is all in the scent


----------



## jenks

Good luck with this and keep us updated.

P.S. I'm here for testing duties when you get going.


----------



## CrookyMonster

i will do once i get everything delivered there will be alot of updates and eventually i will send out testers


----------



## CrookyMonster

i am wondering if anyone can point me in the right directoin where i can buy silicone oils etc cause i have spent 3 days looking i have requested sample but no companys is getting back to me lol frustrating


----------



## cragglemieSTer

all depends on what you want buddy as they all vary in properties.


----------



## Bigoggy

Sounds good mate. Hope the police dont turn up thinking your smoking "carnubis" lol


----------



## CrookyMonster

lol yeah sorry for no updates still sourcing some products which are difficult to get


----------



## CrookyMonster

right a little update my hydrophobic ingrediants have arrived from a specialality source no carnuba cause just informed that hes away till the 30th  but all my other waxes have arrived. So i am going to design hopefully a carbon fiber pot see how that goes


----------



## Supermario

CrookyMonster said:


> right a little update my hydrophobic ingrediants have arrived from a specialality source no carnuba cause just informed that hes away till the 30th  but all my other waxes have arrived. So i am going to design hopefully a carbon fiber pot see how that goes


Keep me updated on this chap I'm obsessed with CF:thumb:


----------



## CrookyMonster

right i have an update cant put the first pictures on because of my sister using it for her uni work so i will describe it best as i can heres my first recipe

25g of Carnauba
10g of Bees Wax
10g of Paraffin Wax
isoamyl acetate
Cinnamon Bark Oil
Avacardo Oil
Grapeseed Oil- To act as a natural Biocide
Cannabis Scent

the result is workable a bit too oily for my liking but its not too hard so the test subject will be my landrover a little goes along way cause of the oil content so its easy to apply haze time is around 10 minute mark buffing it off was slightly grabby but brought out a really glossy smooth surface and the silver flake out in the paint beading wise there not as tight as i would like them but its only very early days. well first attempt i am chuffed durability is unknown as of yet but will keep an eye out for it i am going to change the recipe a bit to get more out of it and add some speciality ingredients.i will update as soon as i can and get pictures. Oh aswell about the scent i am not joking i nearly had the police round cause its that strong my naighbours nearly called them so i might have to change the scent lol


----------



## cragglemieSTer

lol, is always gonna be a dodgy scent that to be fair. 
Keep going and dont forget the pics.


----------



## CrookyMonster

yeah lol i will get pics as once i get my camera back


----------



## cream champion

CrookyMonster said:


> i am wondering if anyone can point me in the right directoin where i can buy silicone oils etc cause i have spent 3 days looking i have requested sample but no companys is getting back to me lol frustrating


hello
Silicone oil you get in small quantities here

http://www.silikon-profis.de/ELBESIL-SILIKONOEL-B-350-350-cSt-500-g


----------



## jenks

How's this going Crooky?


----------

